# Thermoelement Typ K - Fehler durch Induktion - Wie Erden/Schirmen



## gorx (1 Dezember 2015)

Wir betreiben einen elektrisch Beheizten Ofen (Thyristor Steuerung, 1050C°).
Allerdings wird bei 1050C° sporadisch Übertemperatur gemeldet. Es sind 4 Messstellen und alle spielen Verrückt. Die "Störung" steht meist nur für ~1 Sekunde an, danach ist die Messung wieder Normal.

Ich vermute, dass eine Spannung in die Themoelemente induziert wird. Die Ausgleichsleitung ist einseitg geerdet.

Was könnte man noch machen?


----------



## Crack123 (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo !

Mein Tipp besorgt euch Messumformer die direkt in den Fühlerkopf eingebaut werden können und fahrt mit 20mA Signal in eure Auswertung, 
hatten sowas auch an einem Induktions Schmelzofen mit 2 MW mit Temperaturschwankungen im Bereich von 15°C +-.


lg


----------



## SchneiderCC (1 Dezember 2015)

Bei Siemens gabs mal einen FAQ 
[h=1]"Wie können Sie bei der Verwendung von Infrarot-Keramikstrahlern und hohen Temperaturen Messwertschwankungen vermeiden?"
[/h]https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/17444941/wie-k%C3%B6nnen-sie-bei-der-verwendung-von-infrarot-keramikstrahlern-und-hohen-temperaturen-messwertschwankungen-vermeiden?dti=0&lc=de-DE

Vielleicht betrifft dich das ja, als ich das Problem mal haate half ein tausch der Baugruppe gegen eine Protentialfreie.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

gorx schrieb:


> Wir betreiben einen elektrisch Beheizten Ofen (Thyristor Steuerung, 1050C°).
> Allerdings wird bei 1050C° sporadisch Übertemperatur gemeldet. Es sind 4 Messstellen und alle spielen Verrückt. Die "Störung" steht meist nur für ~1 Sekunde an, danach ist die Messung wieder Normal.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass eine Spannung in die Themoelemente induziert wird. Die Ausgleichsleitung ist einseitg geerdet.
> ...



1. Schirm beidseitig auflegen, mind. 10qmm Erdung als Ausgleichsleitung. Verlegung in geerdetem Metallrohr ist auch sehr hilfreich.

2. Abstand halten zu Leitungen, die Störungen einstreuen könnten (Leistungskabel, aber auch Kabel von Magnetventilen u.ä.). MIN. 20 cm, besser mehr.

3. Wenn möglich, das Signal filtern, z.B. Tiefpass in der Auswertesoftware.


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

siehe folgendes Post... (da gabs ein Problem beim editieren)


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

kurzfristig den Alarm 5s verzögern und dann forschen.
Meist schaltet sich da irgendwo ein Motor ein, meistens ist es ein FU.
Hatte das schon öfters, da ist meist bei einem FU der Schirm von einem Kabel nicht vorhanden, oder nicht, oder falsch aufgelegt.
Das blöde daran ist, das Ding kann auch 100m weit entfernt sein.

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt würde ich #2 anstreben. Diese mV Signale sind eben ein Jammer.


----------



## WVS (6 Januar 2016)

Hallo borromeus, wenn du mit "#2" mein "2." meinst, das war nicht als Auswahl gedacht! Alle 3 Punkte sollten durchgeführt werden.


----------



## borromeus (6 Januar 2016)

WVS schrieb:


> Hallo borromeus, wenn du mit "#2" mein "2." meinst, das war nicht als Auswahl gedacht! Alle 3 Punkte sollten durchgeführt werden.



Nein ich meinte den Beitrag #2

http://www.sps-forum.de/elektronik/...-induktion-wie-erden-schirmen.html#post603943


----------

